# Embezzlement Becomes Arson Becomes Murder at Dojo



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 7, 2009)

http://blogs.phoenixnewtimes.com/valleyfever/2009/07/young_champions_of_america_fir.php



> The four conspired in mid-June to burn down the company's building at 5414 South 40th Street because of "pending embezzlement charges" against Andonucci, who had just been fired from Young Champions, says a police probable-cause statement. The other three still worked at the company during the incident. The group gathered at a Wal-Mart on June 14, where they bought and stole five-gallon gas cans.


...


> Investigators believe the gas fumes were so intense that Robinson exploded into flame when he tried to ignite the fire. His body was burned beyond recognition.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow...

I don't get people. What were these folks thinking? 

...sad, and a black eye for martial arts and artists alike.


----------

